

Hate fighting with Outlook? There's a better way to build emails - adrianpthomas
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mail-designer-2/id865277902?ls=1&mt=12&at=10lba7&ct=hnpost

======
adrianpthomas
We've just launched Mail Designer 2 – a Mac app that lets you design emails
and newsletters that work with MailChimp, Campaign Monitor, Apple Mail etc.

Sure, most of us could build these by hand, but who really wants to mess
around with Outlook 2003 background fixes?

For our launch, we're offering Mail Designer 2 for just $9.99 this week – if
you send emails for your product / blog / newsletter, it'll save you a ton of
time.

If you have any questions, let me know!

Cheers, Adrian

